# Nancy, Nancy Nancy



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :bday:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU:crazy:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET DEAR SWEET NANCY:gift:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.:birthday:

I HOPE YOU HAVE A SUPER DAY NANCY:thumbup:

:birthday::birthday:arty::gift:
​


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nacey!!  :stars: :cake:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

arty: :birthday: arty:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys!
So far (as of yesterday) a neighbor across the road wants us to take all their hog fuel. He had some stump grinding done.:stars: And they actually like the sound of a couple of the loudmouths.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday Nancy!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Nancy! Hope you have a great, fun day!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Son took me to lunch. We had a great time! It's rare that we get to spend time just he & I.:gift:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Nancy!!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!:balloons:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

:cake: Happy Birthday! I hope it was a great one! (sounds like you had a special gift of time with your son!):balloons::birthday:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We sure did. Tis a real gift when you can talk about stuff that could be touchy to anyone else & know where each other is coming from without a whole bunch of explanation.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's great Nancy! I'm glad you were able to spend some quality time with your son.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww im late but happy birthday!!! I hope it was a good one


----------

